# Ein Fehlermeldesystem aber wie und was??



## edijump (28 April 2008)

Hallo,
ich erstelle ein neues ProfiNet Netz. 
Meine Frage ist wie erstelle ich am Besten ein Fehlerprotokoll oder Fehlermeldesystem??*ACK*
Hat jemand erfahrungen Tipps zur Programmierung Software.
Habe eine S7 CPU.

Hauptsächsich Programmierung.

Vielleicht gibt es schon was vorgefertigtes....

Danke

Gruß

Edi


----------



## Ralle (28 April 2008)

@edijump
Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was du suchst, Fehler des Profinet oder Fehler der Anlage? Beim 2. wäre die Frage, welche Visu du nutzen willst.



edijump schrieb:


> Hauptsächsich Programmierung.



Bist du aus Dresden und Umgebung? Dort kann man dir evtl. mit Sächsisch Weiterhelfen ! Oder such mal im Internet unter dem Stichwort "SPS-Tools Step7". Die dort verlinkte Seite ist in Sachsen beheimatet.


----------



## edijump (28 April 2008)

Hallo,

sorry für die Rechtschreibfehler.

Ich brauche die Fehlermeldungen für die Anlagen.

Gibt es fertige Bausteine oder andre Infos.

Gruß
Edi


----------



## vierlagig (28 April 2008)

edijump schrieb:


> Gibt es fertige Bausteine oder andre Infos.



es gibt viele fertige bausteine und ein selber geschriebener sollte auch irgendwann mal fertig sein ... weißt du, wo ich das problem sehe, dass die infos die du suchst infos vorraussetzen mit denen du hier rumgeizt


----------



## Ralle (28 April 2008)

edijump schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sorry für die Rechtschreibfehler.
> 
> ...



Das mit Sachsen war ein Scherz, gelle .

Also, wenn du z.Bsp. ein OP/TP einsetzt kannst du bitorientierte Meldungen nehmen. D.h. du setzt ein Bit, die zum Bit gehörige Meldung wird angezeigt. Es gibt auch ein Meldenummernverfahren, das habe ich allerdings noch nie genutzt. Meines Wissens gibt es dafür Bausteine, ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob man zu Step7 eine Option benötigt, das kann evtl. jemand anderes hier beantworten. Suche doch generell mal im Forum unter "Störmeldung" oder "Störmeldungen", das könnte zur Orientierung beitragen.


----------

